# scooter



## thooman (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi. Im moving to spain next year. Just outside of gibraltar and will be wanting to buy a scooter. Can anyone tell me what is the best way to go about this? Im only looking for a dirt cheap run around. Is it best to get one in spain or gibraltar and what about lisences and insurance etc. Any help would great.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thooman said:


> Hi. Im moving to spain next year. Just outside of gibraltar and will be wanting to buy a scooter. Can anyone tell me what is the best way to go about this? Im only looking for a dirt cheap run around. Is it best to get one in spain or gibraltar and what about lisences and insurance etc. Any help would great.


hi

as a Brit, you can only ride a scooter in spain if you have a full UK driving license or take the scooter test here

there are lots of places to buy them, maybe a good idea to look locally when you arrive


as for insurance - I'd be interested in answers to that myself- my dd will be getting a scooter for her birthday in a few weeks


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> as for insurance - I'd be interested in answers to that myself-


Linea Directa! Don't waste your time with any of the others!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

XTreme said:


> Linea Directa! Don't waste your time with any of the others!


I agree, we have both house and car insurance with them now. They have an English-speaking line too if you need it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thank you both - Linea Directa it will be then


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Wouldn't touch 'em with a barge pole for scooter insurance, but each to his own, I'm with Liberty.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Also scooter has to be below 125cc I think!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Also scooter has to be below 125cc I think!


an over 16 year old can ride a 125cc having taken the required test - or do you mean on a UK licence?


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Well I had my Uk license transferred to. Spanish license, and I think it's the same 125cc or yes get a scooter license


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I use fenixdirect on line they are good and reasonably priced


----------

